# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 46



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning - just a quick one as off out to lunch with my boss from work..... hopefully as long as my car gets me there.... 

So far so good on 2ww, had a bit of spotting this morning but that seems to have stopped, and had a niggling pain down below, but trying not to read too much into it.

Will be back later personals, as long as the car doesn't die on me, if you hear a car with an engine giving loads of revs it is mine..... car seems to miss at low revs but ok at high revs... so watch this space... going into the garage tomorrow.

At least I joined the RAC last night, just in case!!!!!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Where is everyone it's quiet on here today.

Candy - thanks for the new thread  

Moomin - hope you had a good lunch and no car problems    for your embies.

   to Jo, Judy  and Sarah.

Good luck to everyone dring and stimming (my memory has gone and I can't cheat as it's a new thread).

No news here - hopefully that's good news. Just taking it one day at a time. Not getting much work done as my mind is elsewhere.

     to everyone.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Can't believe how quiet it is today!!!

Doods - Had a nice lunch out and car made it there and back... and the problem seems to have cleared, thank goodness, so cancelled garage for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello &   ladies
Jo - I'm sure your tap teacher understood your   so don't worry. Better out than in I say (but that doesn't go for everything   ). Hope the rest of your 2ww passes quickly, what date do you test?    
Candy -  for the new thread, hope you're ok.
Moomin - Lunch  sounded lovely & great news about your car. Not too many days to go now     
Sair -   with your next tx & fingers crossed that you don't have to move to IVF.
Jilly - Where have you gone..............................don't tell me you've lost that much weight   I can't see you any more!! Get your   back here asap!!!!!
Doods -         for Saturday.
Sarah - Hope you slept well   &    for those precious embies.
Julie -     for tomorrow.

Lots of        to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Julie-wishing you loads of luck for your interview tomorrow      

Sorry I haven't got much time to post,got loads to sort out,2 family birthdays in the next 3 days and I am trying to book a party for Oli for march,thats the problem with kids parties,you have to book early to save dissapointment  Just figured out that if all goes to paln with IVF I should be in the middle of my 2ww when its Oliver's party  I have asked my sister to help 

Just want to give out loads of posotive vibes for all you lovlies on your 2ww too(ok moomin 9 day wait  )

       
            
        
           

Huge   to everyone,catch up soon. Have got my b.friend and her gorgeous little boy round all day tomorrow,always makes me    cos I want one so much 

Kelly x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

My two little embies made it through the night and have started to divide so had my ET this morning  . Now just have the awful wait  . I'm testing on 6 March.

Julie - good luck for your interview tomorrow   

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww    

Feeling shattered and have come down with horrible cold - excellent timing!
Sarahjj
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarahjj - Just make sure that you take it easy for the next couple of days.... I think I to have a cold coming, got yet another sore throat..... sending you lots of         for you..... 5th March is not that far away either for you


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Just a quickie.....  am feeling much better ta for all the good wishes....

Sarah well done on e/t  got it all crossed for you!!  

Moomin i love daytime tv. If i ever want to get anything done i have to turn it off !!

Kitchen is coming on VERY slowly... hoping to have the building work done in 2/3 weeks  hmm just around e/c  could be interesting!!

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello loveies 

I've not read back too far but think I'm up with the state of play.... feel free to   me if I get it wrong!!

Moomin - you're happy to be going back to work    Aaah well guess it takes your mind off the 2ww.  Just take it as easy as possible ya hear!!  I hope your car doesn't break down in the middle of the night on the way home from one of those beastly shifts....  Sending you a thousand    

Sair - hello hunn    Hope you are ok lovely and have been thinking of you and hoping your next tx woudn't be too far off.  Let's hope it's the last time you have to think about it and you won't have to join this crazy bunch!!

Kelly - omg    but glad yo had a good time  

Jo - big  hunny.  Sounds like it just needed to come out and you were in the right hands to do so.  Bless your lovely teacher.  Really counting on it all being good for you tho darlin with no more worries.

Catwoman - where are you lovely?  We're missing you  

SarahJJ - hang in their Mrs, you're doing really well.  Good luck with ET!!  Here's some     to be getting on with!!

Doods - same goes for you too sunshine!!!  Not too long to go and you know what they say about signs.... hoping they are all for the right reason      Thinking of you and hoping for good news with all my heart!!

Jodi - not sure if you are reading but I've been thinking of you loads lately and hoping you are ok.  I'm sure it must feel like you have that big hill to climb again and not with the same lightness of heart you had last time....  Hoping it all comes together for you very soon 

Starr, Julie and Erica - replied on the other thread to you all    

Shazia - all good sweets?  Hope you're feeling well and nasty diahorrea all better  

Murtle - big   to you sweetheart

Sarah SMCC -  if you're reading!  Hope your new plans are coming together!!

Not a lot from me.  Been busy organising things for shifting into our 'granny flat' on Monday.  Probably won't be posting much next week with the move and getting organised but I'll do my best to log on to read and catch up with all the good news!!

Heaps of snuggly loves to you all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Holly   good to see you on and hope the move goes well hon.

Sarah -    to those embies. Look after yourself now hon     .

Moomin - glad you had a good lunch and the car has sorted itself out. Hope the cold doesn't arrive.

Jo   how are you doing hon?

Kelly - sounds like things are a bit manic with you. Hope you get Olis party sorted out.

Julie -   for the interview later.

Big   to Struthie, Judy, Jodi, Lilly, Murtle, Jilly, Petal, Molly, Candy, Starr and everyone I've forgotten.

D x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

morning ladies...god it is cold is'nt it,we have snow here 

julie-good luck for your interview,fingers crossed for you 

holly-hope the move goes well,and you and dh are well 

moomin-hope your feeling alright today

kelly-you have been busy,and hope you get lots of help with the party,

erica- 

doods-good luck for saturday 

sorry if i have missed anyone else,but have got to run now,off to work

speak to you all soon

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - Why can't companies just give straight answers, don't they realise they are messing around with peoples lives.  I had this when we were made redundant .... we were told on May 17th that we were going to be made redundant, but were not told until August 4th how long we had left.... and then we had to push them.  Do you know what your redundancy package will be if you stay to the end... we only got 6 weeks pay,  and I had been there for nearly 3 years.

Good luck with your interview this afternoon, is with another agency?           

Take care Julie and keep postitive, things do have a habit of working out ok in the end

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning ..........

Well only 5 days to go.... and now I am starting to get impatient..... so want to know if this has worked or not...

Jo ... How are you going?  only 6 days left for you         

Doods - sending you lots of      for Saturday   

Kelly - How are you?  Did you manage to get Oli's party sorted?   

Holly - So good to hear from you, wishing you all the best for your move to your granny flat, it will be like christmas when all your stuff arrives out of storage!!!!  
       

petalb - How are you?  Hope you are having a good day at work   

Erica - Hope you are not working too hard....   

Sarahjj - Hope you are taking it nice and easy    

   to everyone elst that I have missed.  Well it is freezing here today and it has been    for the last couple of hours, but thankfully it is not settling.......

Well back to watching my day time TV.... might do a bit of ironing later, DH has left the ironing board up for me... do you think he is hinting!!!!

Catch you all later

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck then.... will be thinking of you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Kelly - Hope you're ok & have got Oli's party sorted out   
Sarah - Glad et went well   & the 6th March is a special day, it was my dads birthday so it's got to be a good omen     
Starr - Good to hear you are feeling better   
Holly - Great to hear from you we all   but know how busy you are. Good luck with your move on Monday.
Petal -   hope you're ok.
Doods -       not long now hunny.
Moomin & Jo -                how are you both doing? Not too long for either of you now, everything crossed for good news next week.
Catwoman -     hope test results are ok tomorrow.
Julie - Hope   pains have eased off & lots of   for your interview this afternoon.................sock it to em girl!!
Jilly - You're very   this week,   got your tongue?

 Sair, Jodi, Lilly, Molly, Murtle, Candy, Struthie, Kj & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Moomin,

I know what you mean about getting impatient - I can't wait til Saturday to find out if it has worked. I was being really calm until Tuesday night and then couldn't sleep. Felt like my heart was racing last night too.

Still trying to stay     but really scared to test incase it hasn't worked. No more spotting but then my body does love to play tricks on me to get my hopes up!  

Got accupuncture this afternoon so hopefully that will help to calm me down and help me to wait til Saturday!

D x

 Erica - sorry for missing you before.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods sweetie..................Saturday will soon be here        just 2 more sleeps!!

Your heart will be racing, that's natural. Unfortunately you can't read into symptoms it's all so weird   Some women have them, others don't. Some are convinced  is on her way only to go & get a   Our bodies work in mysterious ways.

Hope acupuncture relieves some of your stress.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie Angel & lots of


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just to update you ladies   
My letter arrived yesterday confirming my hospital appt. It is 2 weeks Monday   I've got to be accompanied (DF has put in for the day off   ) & because of bleeding and/or discharge have to wear a towel for 4-6 weeks so it's sounds really lovely   I only ever wear tampons so this is going to be one hell of a new experience..........................what was it about those mooncups   I'm only desperate to get it done because I can't do fertility tx until it's sorted whereas DF is more bothered about my health love him. It's not that I don't appreciate how important it is, it's just that my fertility is the most important thing to me, I'm sure you all understand that   

As for my work situation, well it's going to be a funny old week next week. There's good news & bad news. Under TUPE regulations the company that won the contract have to take on our employees if we can prove that 68% of their job relates to the lost contract. For the girls that we have choosen to go, that applies so they are not actually being made redundant now. It's classed as continuous employment & their current terms apply, salary, hours etc. It means they still finish here at the end of March but on a   note they are not out of work. If they choose not to move then it's classed as resignation & so no redundancy to pay. The down side is that the office they would move to is possibly in Wolverhampton & they don't want to travel. It's not too far but a pain in the   during rush hour. Still, it will be up to them. I've rather be in a job personally but we'll see.

That's Erica's World for now.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi girls

just to update you all. had my ET today. out of 7 eggs collected,6 fertiized
1 accepted 2 sperms ....so discarded
1 stopped growth, so 4 embryos, 3 trnsferred,1 maybe for freezing
dr. asked me to do all the normal activites.
now waiting for the embies to implant.test on 4th march

take care.............let me have a good aftrn nap


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Judy

Well done on the egg transfer.... sending you lots of       for your 2ww, enjoy your afternoon nap... I could do with one to, feel shattered this afternoon.

Make sure you get plenty of rest.

Good luck

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Judy
Glad et went well   get plenty of rest now.
3 transferred.................I've never heard of that, I always thought it was 2   
     for 4th March.

Erica.xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry I wasn’t around yesterday – just needed some ‘time out’ if you know what I mean. 

Hi Sair   – after my ET I had to lie down in the clinic for about half an hour.  I took the day off as holiday, and didn’t do an awful lot over the weekend, then it was back to work on Monday.  Hope your next IUI is the one     xx

Hi Shazia –   Thanks for the wishes.  I have been taking it easy, but trying not to get too neurotic if you know what I mean!  xx

Hi Candy – thanks for the new thread   xx

Hi Julie – hope the interview went well   xx

Hi Moomin – hope daytime TV hasn’t been driving you too mad -    for you xx

Hi Doods – still thinking positive thoughts for you    , hope the acupuncture helps xx

Hi Erica – ‘D’ Day is next Wednesday for me.  My DH is exactly the same, more concerned about me & my health over the past couple of years, whilst all I think about is the tx!  It is nice that we have our other halves   looking out for us, even if we aren’t!!!  

Hi Sarah – hope you are OK – pm me later if you get chance    xx

Hi Starr – how’s the kitchen   xx

Hi Holly – lovely to hear from you.  Hope the move goes well   xx

Hi Judy – glad that ET went well    xx

Hi Kelly, Petal, Jilly, Molly, Jo JED, KJ, Linds, Murtle, Rachel, Jodi and all xx

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Julie

Glad the interview went so well    .

Jo
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening,

Julie-  so happy your interview went well,sounds like its in the bag to me  how could they resist you eh ??  

Moomin-not long now hunny,your doing really well,I will be a wreck in my 2ww,my brain never switches off      

Judy-glad e/t went well,like Erica said,I thought they only put 2 back  you lucky devil,hope your 2ww flys by,we are all here to help     

Jo-really hoping that next weds brings you lots of good news    

Erica-wow 2 weeks,not long to wait then,I would be the smae as you worrying about using pads for so long,lets hope it passes really quickly.Just think you are one step closer to your dream hunny  

Doods-we will all be logging on at the weekend to see some good news from you        not long now!!!

Holly-hope you are cosy in your little granny flat  I had a hum dinger of a day the other day,bad head etc,so I had a lovely bath and I used that fab soap and body lotion you bought me  felt fanbloodytastic after,dead relaxed thanks chick 

Big hugs to everyone,nothing much to report from me,getting a few twinges in tummy,is this normal when d/r

Kelly x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - hope you are OK. Yep - I had some twinges too when d/r. Hope you are feeling OK  

Julie - glad the interview went so well - sounds ideal   

Judy - glad ET went well Good luck for your 2ww   Wow - testing on 4th March - that isn't long!

Jo - hope you are doing OK. Have sent you PM  

Erica - not too long til your appointment then   Hope all goes well and you'll then be able to get on with fertility tx   . Hope things at work go OK too.

Doods - fingers crossed for you   

Moomin - hope you are doing OK   

Holly - hope the move goes OK  

Hi to Petal, Starr, Shazia, Candy, Molly, Jo JED, KJ, Linds, Murtle, Rachel, Jodi and everyone else xx  

I'm doing OK. A bit up & down and emotional  - I hate the 2ww so much!  

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well this morning.

Judy - good news about your ET. Look after yourself and that precious cargo     .

Julie - So glad the interview went well hon. Chocaholics eh - sounds perfect   hope it is good news later.

Erica - Good news about your date - even if the towels sound like a bit of a pain. As you say it will be worth it to get on with tx.

   to Moomin, Jo and Sarah   hang on in there.

Kelly - how you doing hon? Hope you had a good day with your friend.

Struthie - how is stimming going?

 to Jodi, Linds, Shazia, Jillypops, Candy, Molly, Holly, Lilly, KJ, Petal, Murtle and everyone else.

Only 1 sleep to go now. Am getting very excited and scared. Think if it was down to me I might not test tomorrow but I'm sure DP is dying to know. Will be sure to pop on and let you know if it is good news.

D x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Good luck Doods - sending loads of                       and               
Love to all you other lovelies,
Molly
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Doods - good luck for tomorrow   

Moomin - hows it going?

Kelly is d/r going ok

Julie - good luck with the job hunting

My head is in a fog right now! Have started stimming and its fine,but the d/r makes my brain ache!
I have a scan on Monday,lets hope I have lots of follies.

Right must go will catch up properly soon xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello gorgeous ones!
Julie – huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow! (I'd do that coloured/moving writing if only I know how…anyone out there able to give me a tutorial?   ). Hope you have a fabulous day – you deserve it!      
Doods – Sending you tons of                for tomorrow. It's massively nerve wracking, I know. Just hang on in there – you're doing brilliantly!
Moomin, Jo & Sarah – tons of        for all you, too.
Struthie – know what you mean about the d/r headaches – I had loads of them! Just get plenty of rest and drink lots of water. 
Erica – Oh, hunny, hope everything goes well a week on Monday. And it sounds as if all the stuff at work is just adding to your stress… you always sound so upbeat, dunno how you do it. I know that it's not going to be much fun going sausageless for six weeks AND having to have those bloody surfboards in your knickers!
Holly – have pm'd you, my love!  
Kelly – how's you? Are you OK with the downregging? When do you start stimming? Sending you lots of love and a  
Big hellos to Molly, KJ, Shazia, Jilly, Petal, Murtle, Jodi, CK6, Jess (lovely to see you back!!!) and all the other gorgeous girls.
Well, I'm waiting for my NK cell results from the hospital... they should be in today, I've already chased them, but they said a nurse would get back to me asap – and that was three hours ago! I'm gonna give it another hour and then try again.
God, I hate this. Dunno which I'd prefer – that they come back normal, which means I still don't have any answers as to why our last IVF failed (even with two blastocysts on board!), or that they come back high – which gives me an answer, but opens a whole new can of worms. 
And I've got a hangover today… oooooh, I was a bad, bad Catwoman last night... and I've just had a can of Red Bull   So much for healthy living. My naturopath will be disgusted with me. Come to that, I'm disgusted with me... and DH wasn't too happy with me either! 
Right, will check in later if I have any news... I have a horrible feeling I'm not going to know anything until Monday...
Tons of love and hugs to all,
Claire xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Ooops! Forgot to send lots of       to Judy for the 2ww. Take it easy – keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Claire - Hope the results are helpful (whichever way it goes). I know what you mean about not knowing what result you want, but I'm sure there are things they can do if they find out you do have NK cells.   hon.

Julie - hope it's good news about your interview and    for tomorrow.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo - Totally understand the "time out" thing   we all need it sometimes. Wishing you lots of     for next Weds not too long to go poppet.
Moomin & Sarah -          
Struthie -   for your scan on Monday.
Doods - Aaahhhh sweetheart just hours to go      wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow morning, will be thinking of you.
Kelly - Hope d/r is going ok   
Claire - Hope you get that   soon at least you will know one way or the other. Know what you mean about not knowing what results you want   it's a difficult one hun. Don't make you a bad girl  having a few last night, sometimes we need to release all of our frustrations!! I go in for my tx 2 weeks Monday matey, the 13th March.
Jilly -    you ok matey, missing you!!
Julie - Job sounds perfect, have you heard anything yet    Chocoholics flippin' marvellous, must have been a plus point for you   

Love &   to Starr, Petal, Molly, Kj, Holly & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Being as I haven't got a computer & can't log on tomorrow........ 

  Happy Birthday to you  
  Happy Birthday to you  
  Happy Birthday dear Juuulllliieeeeeeee    
  Happy Birthday to you    

Have a lovely day Julie   "speak" to you Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

ladies have a great weekend.
"See" you all on Monday.

Erica.xx

PS - Doods


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Afternoon........  

Doods - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.      

Erica  - Hope you have a lovely weekend....anything nice planned.

Julie - Glad the interview went well, fingers crossed for you.  Hope you have a very     tomorrow.... got anything nice planned?

Catwoman - any news on those results yet?      

Molly - Good news that they have found nothing wrong.       

Holly -Glad to see you about last night even we were all tucked up in our beds fast asleep       

Kelly and Starr - Hope the down regging is going ok

Sarahjj, Judy and Jo - How are you all feeling?

Big    to everyone else that I have missed.

Well news from Moominland is.... saw my GP this morning and she has said yes I can go back to work on Monday.... yippee... sad I know!!!!  So took certificate to work afterwards to say yes I will be back, had a chat with my team leader and it looks like I am about to be promoted to Team Leader as she is being promoted to Customer Service Manager and her big boss wants me to be the Customer Service Team Leader..... must have 2 weeks off more often, very happy, more money, and hopefully will be less weekends and late nights.... but will have to see about that... not bad considering I have only been there since the beginning of the year.  

Also went out to lunch which was nice with some of the girls I use to work with, DH came along to which was nice.  

Well only 4 days to go until testing.. can't wait.... had some spotting the last couple of days (sorry TMI) not blood as such but more brown/old blood with some pinky stuff, no real cramps for the last couple of days and it seems to have eased off again.... mind you did have to walk up a big hill when I went to work as had to walk down to the main hospital to sort out my car park pass before Monday, wondered if that had anything to do with it as the same happened on Wednesday when I did the same.  Still trying to remain positive.  And how tired do I feel this afternoon, feel physically drained.... but think that could be the cyclogest.... such lovely stuff..... not.

Right think I have waffled on enough now, hope you all have a fab weekend, and will probably be around most of the weekend and then back to it on Monday morning, nice 6am start!!!!!!!

Love to all my FF friends

Moomin

xxxxx

PS  I am so tempted to test, but I won't as don't want you lot to send the       round


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hello ladies
I regularly post on another thread on the ICSI page and on the IUI thread, so I hope you don't mind me popping in and crashing your thread. It's to ask a favour really. Could any of the ladies that have had BFP's visit this thread if, they get a moment or the inclination - it's regarding symptons during the 2ww

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49657.0.html

I hope this is not deemed as insensitive. Sending you all lots of 
and positive vibes for whatever stage you are at on this mad rollercoaster ride of IF tx.
  
Best wishes 
Amanda x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow Doods, sarah not sure when you test but   not long now Moomin, hop ethe witch stays away for at least 9months   Jo    good luck to anyone I have missed who is on the dreaded 2ww

Glad the interview went well Julie

Love to all


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry girls this is a quick one,got a bad migraine  

Doods           for tomorrow sweetie,really hoping your dreams come true 

Have been reading up and I am thinking of you all as always  have a fab weekend  

Kelly x

ps-Julie


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Hope you feel better soon.... sending you lots of


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oooo Moomin, spotting sounds like it could be implantation!! How exciting!! No testing yet though, far too early! Will send    round if you do!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All 

Just a quickie  been on a shopping spree and am exhausted!!

Doods good luck for tommorow  

Kelly .. looks like this d/r is disagreeing with us both... must be the name eh!! Hope you feel better soon xxxxx

Moomin  step away from the tests girl... i'll send the    down to you!!  Enjoy being back at work and well done for the promotion !!!

Sarah and Jo hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad xxx

Love to all   Starr xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Doods - good luck for tomorrow. Thinking of you!          

Starr - hope you enjoyed your shopping  

Moomin - hope all is OK   Good news on your job - congratulations!

Kelly - hope you are feeling better soon.  

struthie- hope your stimming is going OK  

Julie-     for tomorrow  

Jo - hope you are doing OK   

My younger sister has told me that she is 6 weeks pg. She was so upset about telling me but said she couldn't keep it from me. I am very pleased for her & her husband but at the same time so upset for me & DH........she got pregnant her first month of trying. I am hating this 2ww   Still have horrid cold & feeling rotten  

love to everyone else
Sarahjj
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarahjj - Fingers crossed all will be ok, have spoken to my consultant and  he has increased the old cyclogest to 3 a day.... great!!!!  It is hard when some one so close to you announces they are pregnant i remember last year when my Brother and SIL announced it, and that was the first month of trying.

Hope you are doing ok

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Moomin - lucky you with all the cyclogest!!    What we have to go through..................  Hope all is OK  

Can anyone help? - I haven't been taking anything for my cold just in case, but have a really horrible sore thoat. Is it OK to take throat sweets when on 2ww??  

Thanks
Sarahjj 
x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Evenin' all!
Moomin - eeeeeeek! THREE CYCLOGEST!! Keeping everything crossed for you, hunny - try and rest up and take it easy for the next few days.
Aw, Sarah - I really do sympathise. I had a hellish time at work last year when four of my colleagues all got pregnant one after the other (yep, they were within the first couple of months of trying, too). It is very hard and feels so unfair when other people get pregnant so easily, but you WILL get there eventually - and the prize will feel even more wonderful when you do   Re the sore throat: try a hot drink with honey and lemon. It really will help, especially the honey. I'd steer clear of anything else, just in case - though from what I've heard paracetamol is OK in pregnancy if you're desperate.
Doods -       
Julie -   for tomorrow; have posted on the Happy birthday Julie thread too! How popular are you, lovely girl!!!!!!!!  
Well, the hospital have come back to me at last, and my NK cells are normal, which is good news. Still waiting for chromosome results (another three weeks) and thrombophilia screen results. God knows when we'll get those back - or if, in fact, we ever will. We're having them done on the NHS and from the detective work we've done so far, 7 vials of my blood have apparently been passed around a variety of north London labs over the last few weeks, and were last seen making their way to Chase Farm hospital. Have no idea if they actually got there, though, because nobody in the bloody lab bothers to pick up the phone        . 
I'm off to have a bath now. DH is watching the football on Sky Sports 2 - his team (Huddersfield Town - don't laugh) are playing Swansea tonight. All-important game, so he tells me, and he's likely to get a bit shouty at the TV if things don't go his way. So I've tucked a mog under each arm, and we've come upstairs to leave him to it. 
See you all soon!
Lots of love,
Claire xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Moomin - hang in there hun, not long to go now.  Remember.... no early testing!!!      Fab news about your job promotion  

Jo - Hope you are doing ok.  Sending you loads of       

Sarahjj - Hope your 2ww isn't sending you  .  

Kelly - Hope you are feeling better...   to those d/r drugs!  Do you know when you start stimming?

Struthie - Hi how are you?  Good luck for your scan on Monday...      for those follies!!

Doods - any news yet?  Thinking of you    

Judy -    for your 2ww.  Hope you are doing ok.

Lots of love to everyone else... hope you all have a fab weekend.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Doods - Any news yet?          

Feeling ok today, had a bad night last night, as had a small amount of bleeding and was convinced it was all over.... didn't get much sleep last night as constantly knicker checking, but so far so good this morning.... perhaps the 3 cyclogest a day are going to help..... felt sick last night to but think that was with worry, but also feeling a bit hot and sick this morning to..... oh well only 3 days to go.... have never got this far before... AF always arrived 4 or 5 days before testing on the IUI..... so want to test early.... but I won't I promise!!!  Oh and how tired was I last night.... 

Trying not to read into anything.... but it is so hard isn't it?  

Right going to go and do some gentle dusting.  DH will do the hoovering when he gets out of bed.... no sound at all coming from upstairs.... men are so lazy!!!!!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Tired is good, moomin!!    

Cathy


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Moomin - Sorry to hear you had a bad night... you are doing so well though hun... try to stay positive.  Sending loads of          and         your way.

Go easy with the dusting     

Take care... thinking of you...

Sarah xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all the     vibes.

Just had to pop and let you know it's a  !

Still in shock! Speak to you on Monday.

Dx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations Doods - Really pleased for you.... here's to a healthy 9 months


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Update*

Well it looks like it might be over for us.... have started to bleed a bit and it is more red than brown now - sorry TMI - feeling a bit numb, don't have any cramps or anything at all but boobs are not sore today like they have been the last couple of days.... I am really tempted to test now to see what is going on.... don't know what to do!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Moomin, I really feel for you and just hope that it isn't over and that those embies are busy embedding, not sure you should test as if it was positive (which we hope it would be) you then worry even more becuase of the bleed, with blasts, don't they say you can test earlier ? as they were further forward ? when is your official test date


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Candy 

Official test day is Monday if I was having a blood test but as we are doing HPT then we have to wait until Tuesday.... so confused at the moment


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Moomin,  

Just to say my achey boobs came and went    Dont be too disheartened 
Must also say that i had 4 red bleeds before 8 weeks, worried me sick 

Think i would be tempted to test - but hey i never did have any patience  

Keeping my fingers crossed for you 
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Doods - well done,you sound so calm!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Moomin what a nightmare,if it was me I would test but then I have no patience either.
Its so scary,but its not over yet.
Hope it stops xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well it seems to have eased at the moment, just been round Sainsbury's and all seemed ok, have just had Cyclogest number 2 today so lets see what happens..... I don't feel as though AF is due no real cramps and normally I have loads of AF pain beforehand.  Have bought 4 Clearblue tests but going to hold off for today as I know it will be a BFN as still too early... but tomorrow is another story!!!!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya Moonmin, I have been following what has been happening with you I am sending you lots of    .  Will be checking up to see how you are getting on sweetie.

Katrina


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Doods - fantastic news -   to you and your DP/H.  Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months.

Moomin - Glad the bleeding has eased... there have been loads of people on here that have had bleeding and still go on to have a BFP.  I know it must be sooo hard to stay positive so here are a few more of these for you                 Take care...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya ,

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend 


Doods- huge congrats hunny,I am so happy for you,it gives us all hope,bet your on   enjoy every minut                   

Moomin-I would be doing my nut in if I were you cos I am a worrier and my brain never shuts down,really hope that the bleeding is a good sign and I say if you want to test you do it,but PLEASE remember it could still be early,I am only saying test if you want to cos I know I would if I were in your shoes but thats my personal opinion,if you have the will powere to hang on then you hang on.I just want you to know I am thinking of you loads and I have absolutley everything crossed for you hunny                   I am always at the end of the phone if you wanna chat  

Julie-wow your in demand,well done hunny,told you they would not be able to say no to you  onwards and upwards from here I say!!

Jillypopsonfromtimetotime - Really hoping a little break from this madness does you good hunny,dont leave us totally though,Erica will be after you   

Catwoman-glad your NK results are good sweetie 

Huge hugs to all.

Just wondered if anyone can give me any advice?? On day 12(I think) of d/r,so mid cycle for me normally,have been getting some ov type twinges,so when the hospital called to see how I was I asked about it and she said its normal to feel these type of things when d/r,but today I have got alot of ov type stuff when I wipe,sorry about the tmi  so I am really worried cos when I was waiting for af before d/r it played me around and didnt start full flow for a few days,so now I am wondering if the drugs have not had chance to start working properly,ok so thats enough from me,what a worrier,think I might call the clinic on Mon cos I am not due for a scan till the 6th march 

Love to all

Kelly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello Girls,

I am back  
Thank you all for the good wishes for my SIL. 
She is a little brighter now although I am still quite worried about her.
It was strange being around the baby, I thought I would find it hard but I was fine. It makes me all the more determined to keep fighting for one of our own though!

OK have flicked through the posts quite quickly so if I have missed any important news I am sorry.......

Moomin 05 – How are you doing? Hope you are OK  

ERIKA – Great news about your funding!  

Struthie – How is the stimming going?  

JED – Belated Happy Birthday  

Doods28 – Congratulations, brill news to come back to!  

Shazia – When is your first scan? Or have you had it? I am confused!  

********** – Happy Birthday  

Catwoman – Good news from your test results, fingers crossed for the rest of them coming in  

Kellydallard – Cant offer you any advice I am afraid but hoping all is ok with the d/r


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Doods am so pleased for you sweetpea. Huge congratulations, enjoy every second!!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF  * ​
*  Special luv'n'hugs   * ​Holly -  
Jodsterrun - ​
*  IVF Graduates   * ​
Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher born 12th Jan 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006  

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

Cathy - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one(s)   
Doods28 - BFP Feb Stat put little one(s)  ​
*  IVF Students    *​
Jo9 - 

Moomin - 

Sarahjj - 

Judy620 - 

Struthie - stimming 

Star - D/R 

Kellydallard - D/R ​
*  IVF Recruits    *​
Liz - FET in Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf screening 26th Jan
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Chantelle - trying again in Feb 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
JED - 2nd IVF March 2006
Linds - Egg Share IVF March/April 
Rachel B - IVF April/May​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​
ERIKA
Aliday
Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB 
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Eire
********** 
Jillypops​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Thanks Hun... so far have managed to hold off from the pee sticks!!!  Think the cyclogest might be aggrevating me, so going to try the back door tonight and tomorrow to see if that makes any difference.

I am so so so so tired today, it is all I can do to get off the sofa to go for a pee. Richard is cooking, but I seemed to have lost my appetite the last couple of days.......

Oh well we will see what tomorrow brings... gotta go dinner ready!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Moomin  - so hope af stays away,my clinic always advised the back door,not pleasant but there you go!
Good luck xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations Doods


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning all you lovely ladies !!

Moomin... so hoping all is ok with you today...  i think i would be tempted to test.. but you do whatever you think is best honey. I've still got that good feeling for youxxxx  oh my clinic says back door too!!

Doods  well done. Conratulations!!  

Kelly sorry honey can't help you.... i started d./r on day 19 so passed ov anyway!! Will you call 2mmorow to check??  Hoping you're feeling better xx

Julie hey 2 jobs!! Told ya you were irresistable!! Well done

Jilly  

Lilly glad you're back home safe xx

As so me still feeling rough...am so hoping i can start stimming soon. Will find out tuesday i suppose. 

Happy Sunday all
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Moomin   

Lilly well done, that is the best attitude to have and hopefully one thats not too far away   well done for being some brave.

Well done Julie on the job front, what a dilema

Sorry you are feeling rough starr. as I said in another [post as soon as I started stimming I felt so much better, so fingers crossed for Tuesday


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Candy..  I hope so too... xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't been posting.  I have been reading though and......

Doods, great big congratulations to you.  Fantastic news! 

Jo (Jed), Belated happy birthday.  I hope you've been having a fab time.

Julie, Happy birthday to you too sweetie.  Congratulations also on your 2 jobs.  Difficult, but good dilemma.  Good luck with your choice.

Holly, you are such a sweetheart.  You must be reading my mind.  I hope you are settling in, and the family are sorting themselves out.

Moomin, everything crossed for you.         

Hi to Candy, Struthie, Sair, Jo9, Starr, Catwoman, Kelly, Kim, Lily, and everyone else.  Sorry, but addled brain lately. Hi to everyone else, I am thinking of you, even if I haven't mentioned you.

So, the me bit.
In the last couple of weeks I have been giving myself a particularly hard time facing up to the fact that we are unlikely to become parents ourselves.  Feel like my family are just a pain (remember SIL is pregnant with twins.)  I don't want to see or hear from them at all at present, as I feel like timing can't be worse.  I'm sure I'll move on eventually, and hopefully soon.
Not their fault, but I feel a tad resentful.

Anyway, despite feeling really hacked off, selfish and upset all in one.  I'm fine.
I joined the gym yesterday, and running always makes me feel better, so I'll just take that up for a while.  It's too hot to run outside here at the moment.
Have had our blood taken for chromosome analysis, so just waiting for that before moving on to next round.  
I am really glad to see some good news on here, as I know it gives all of us hope.  I'm hoping to see some more soon.
Love to all of you.
Jodi


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Moomin

Hi hun...just wanted to see if there was any news from you.  The tiredness really sounds like a good sign.  Have you given in to the temptation to test?  Thinking of you loads.         

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

doods-great news honey you must be over the moon     

will post back later.sorry not read what has been going on much,have had a really bad bug over the weekend.and can just about sit here

thinking of you all and fingers are crossed for everyone else how is testing soon.thinking of you moomin 

happy birthday julie for yesterday,hope you had a lovely day 

luv petalb


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Hi Doods –            many congratulations, you must be thrilled….wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months xx
Hi Sarah    – hope the cold has gone, have sent you a pm hun xx
Hi Erica – away point, could have been worse I suppose….hope you are OK    xx
Hi Moomin – hope the bleed is implantation    ….thinking of you for your test xx
Hi Kelly – hope the migraine has gone   – the headaches aren’t much fun are they? I had some real ov type signs really early on, but it wasn’t ov, so try not too worry xx
Hi Julie – hope you had a good birthday   ….you are in demand girl!  I am sure you will make the right choice on what to do….will you go for tx now this year?   xx
Hi Struthie – good luck for your scan tomorrow    xx
Hi Catwoman – glad the test results are going OK so far    xx
Hi Jodi – sounds like the gym is just the ticket….hope you are feeling better within yourself   xx
Hi Jilly – will be thinking of you on your ‘time out’   .....bet you're happy with today's result xx
Hi to Candy, Jess, Starr, Sair, Lilly, Petal, Linds, Jo Jed, Shazia, Molly, KJ, Holly & all.....haven't had much chance to catch up with the Friends board, so sorry if I have missed any news xx

Have had numerous headaches, tummy aches, spots on my face   , patches of touchiness etc for a few days now, so not expecting this to have worked….we shall see.  We have already decided to go for it again as soon as we can if we need to.

Love to all,
Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo  sending you lots of       know exactly how you are feeling.... i have more AF type pains this afternoon and still spotting a little bit ..... now on 3 cyclogest a day ...... still haven't tested, but then tomorrow is another day!!!!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Moomin - sending a million wishes down to you xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations to Doods!

Moomin - hang on in there - really hoping this is your turn.  You've been brilliant not testing!! Very impressive!!  Got everything crossed for you!

Jodi - really sorry you're going through such a tough time - this IF stuff is really hard - we all have good days and really, really black days.  Hope the running helps & that your tests shed some light on things.

Hi Struthie, how's it going with you?  Really hope the donor   is powerful stuff!!!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Doods - congratulations! So pleased for you.     

Moomin - hope you are OK. Fingers crossed for you    

Jo - hope you are OK.     

Jodi - hope you are OK   Hope the blood tests go OK.

Starr - good luck for Tuesday  

Kelly - hope you are OK  

Jilly   Understand you need some time out. We are always here for you though   

Julie - hope you had a good birthday! Great news on the job offers. Good luck whichever one you decide on  

Hi to everyone else. 

I'm still full of cold so have slept through most of my 2ww so far. Another 8 days to go.........

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Moomin,

Not sure when you are going to test - But in case you give in today             

Starr - Hoping you are feeling better today  

Congratulations Doods    

Lots of Love &   to everyone else 
Happy Monday !!

xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Moomin still got all crossed for you honey xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for much for all your messages before and after Saturday. Sorry for the v.short message on Saturday just managed to get on a library PC for a few mins and DP was there so thought I better stay calm! 

It still hasn't sunk in but it occasionally hits me and I can't believe it. 3 weeks til our first scan so hopefully it will all seem more real after that.

Moomin -     to you hun I'm thinking of you. Try not to get too down - I had loads of af type pains and some spotting so stay positive hon   .

Sarah - I know how hard it is when people around announce 'little accidents' or how they got PG in the first month, but try not to let it get you down. With any luck it means you and your sis will be PG at the same time.    

Jo     to you too hon. Hope the signs are PG signs.

Judy - Hope you are ok too hon    .

Kelly - hope the migraine is gone and the dr is doing it's thing. I didn't start until after OV either so can't help. Hope the clinic are helpful.

Julietwojobs - well done you! Must be a hard decision but just go with your   .

Srtuthie - good luck with your scan    .

Catwoman - good news about the first lot of blood results. Hope the rest are good too hon.

Big   and   to Jodi, Lilly, Molly, Holly, Starr, Sair, KJ, Candy, Erica, Looby, Jilly, Jess, Petal, Jed, Murtle and anyove I've missed.

D x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well I am back from my scan,the nurse had to use the rubbish scanner as the consultant was in the room we normally use,anyway she could only see one follie on my left ovary,but seven or eight on my right one.
She thinks that there are more on the left but couldn't see because the spare scanner isn't so good.
So I am back on Wednesday and Friday morning for scans on the other scanner!
She is sure I will have plenty to egg share and e/c looks set to be next Monday!

Love to all xxx 

Moomin - hope you are ok xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods
           
Fantastic news, you & DP must be thrilled   
Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.
Take care & please keep us up to date.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin -      thinking of you, everything crossed.   on the promotion too you clever girl you.
Struthie - All is sounding good for you,   for scans this week & ec on Monday.
Sarah - Hope your cold   is better & I know just how you feel about your sisters news. My sis announced she was pg last year right as I was in the middle of my IUI tx. It brings out so many emotions, good & bad.  that you get that   result & you'll be able to share the pg journey with your sis, how fab is that.
Starr - Hope you get the go ahead to start stimming tomorrow   you'll feel so much better once you do.
Lilly -   well done you it couldn't have been easy. That's the spirit sweetheart, we will fight all the way until we all get our dream   & how special will it be when we do. Hope your SIL is ok.
Jo -          for Wednesday.
Kelly - Hope you've sorted your d/r problem   sorry I can't help as I had to d/r from CD21, funny how clinics do it differently.
Claire - Did DH enjoy the footie? Hope his team won, sorry I only follow the premiership   Good news on your test results   & I hope you get the others very soon.
Julie - Wow..................  look at Mrs In Demand!!!!!! Hope you had a great birthday & if you've followed your   with your job decision then I'm sure it's the right one.
Petal - Hope the nasty bug has gone & that you're feeling better   
Jodi -   sorry you're feeling down mate. Know what you mean about running, exercise is my stress realease too. Take care &   with chromosome analysis.
Jilly - Understand but will     

Hello  Molly, Holly, KJ, Cathy, Jess, Candy & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just a quick update from me.

Had to tell my girls who was staying & who was leaving this morning    I must say, as a manager it is the first time I've had to do that & it's the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I had mixed reactions & as you can imagine the office mood has fallen very flat. This is when the divide starts   & the next couple of months are going to be very difficult indeed. Unfortunately it had to be done & at least everyone now knows where they stand. 

Life is never easy is it.

Erica.xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Moomin - been thinking about you loads. Hope you and R are OK and not climbing the walls too much. I had loads of AF type pains all day, everyday during 2ww and for a couple of weeks afterwards. Good luck for testing - you are v v good to have resisted so far.

Doods - massive congrats!  Here's to a great 9 months for you. 

Hi to all the other fab girls.

Jules
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry girls I have tested 1 day early and got a    

I am totally in a state of shock, will be back later once I have calmed down!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

OMG Moomin, congratulations to you & Richard
         
You both must be over the moon.
Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.
My God this thread is on a roll at the moment, long may it continue    what a great February it's been.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks, Julie, Vic and Erica..... i am still sitting here shaking ..... I did wonder ealier as i have had no spotting today and back ache.... and now I know why!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Fantatic news Katherine today has been a great day! Well done xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Yay Moomin well done honey!

Huge Congratulations to you and DH.

        

       

D x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

OMG I'm all welling up and shaky. That is SUCH fab news Katherine. I am really happy for you and Richard.

Let the BFP's roll!!!! You have made my day/week/month.

Jules
xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

OMG again. Just thought it could be twins......


Jules
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

God, wow, I was fine until I read Jules post now I too am welling up, I am so so so pleased, with all my heart I hope this little one or two are bedding in for the full 9months    ending sticky vibes xxx

Struthie sending you follie multiplying vibes


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Huge congrats Moomin, what a great result after such a bad couple of days. ENJOY!!!

Shazia xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shazia,

How are you doing hon? Do you have a scan soon?

D x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Moomin -                to you both....I knew you would be OK.

Love,
Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Jo.... it hasn't sunk in yet..... how are you doing?  Not long to go now for you either..... sending you lots of


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey Doods

Yes have scan on Wednesday, not sure how I feel as have been struck down with full blown flu since last wed and am only beginning to feel part human again today! Have the most disgusting taste in mouth but am thinking that is flu more than pregnancy. Any ideas on how to get rid of it would be greatly appreciated!!

Have you bumped down to earth yet doods?
xx

Hey Jo?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin,

Cant tell you how happy I am for you hunny.Thankyou so much for texting me,I have been so busy with loads of jobs today,didnt think I was gonna get online..

CONGRATS MOOMIN AND RICHARD

You will make fantastic parents,well done 

                                               

Loads of love from kelly and Michael


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

What fab news lately   Give us all hope !!

Doods, Moomin and shazia -       

Julie-so glad you have made a decision babe,I am sure its the right one 

Struthie-really hope those follies stay nice and strong    good luck for your next scan

Big hugs to all,will do more personals later 

I called the clinic today to tell them I am sure I ovulated on fri/sat,they didnt seem to worry about it and tried to reassure me,think it must have happened cos my af messed me around at the begginning of this cycle   she said wait till my scan next monday and see what it says,might have to wait for another bleed to carry on  so I am a bit confused at the mo,

Thanks for all the advice girlies 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY MOOMIN!!   
well done you two, it was tough old ride but you got there!!!!

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay Katherine and Richard....................

I knew it was gonna be good news. So pleased for you both.

Lets hope this good luck rolls into march for everyone.....!! 

Love Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Moomin and Richard     

I am sooooo pleased for you both...  I've got tears in my eyes!  Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months.             

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations Moomin - so pleased for you     
Fantastic news!          

Sarahjj
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50021.new.html#new endeing on some positive news


----------

